# If you are a Bank of America custome I would consider dumping them.



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but I would certainly change banks.

http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwyn-williams-jr/bank-america-freezes-gun-manufacturers-account-company-owner-claims


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, Bank of UNAmerica¿


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I dropped them over a year ago when they announced their anti gun stand......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're up to their old tricks again I see. Screw em. When are they gonna learn ? So many people have taken their money out this banking company that I'm amazed their still afloat ! Paypal is another who will not let you use your account to buy firearms or parts online as well through their site. You have use the account as credit in order to buy anything. Pretty sad our money doesn't talk for us anymore apparently...


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

I dropped them back when they were issueing credit cards to illegals. Now I am tempted to pick em up so I can drop em again.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if that isnt ANTI-AMERICAN

then i dont know what is

glad i dont do any business with them,and after reading that i will make DAMN sure i never do.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Would love to get rid of BofA who has my home loan. They sold it to Freddie Mac after a week of having my loan. Total BS that I can't setup automatic monthly payments for my loan unless I have a checking account with them. Can't believe they did this again with a 2nd gun manufacture after the first big mess. Time to vote by taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also dropped them about a year ago and would love to drop payapl.When using paypal on gun items I just use a paypal credit card and then pay the bill with paypal account, total BS. I will never link any accounts with paypal though


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

isn't that Bank of Obama?


----------

